# 17hmr big enough for coyotes?



## devildogg (Nov 21, 2009)

Just kidding made u look hahahahaha it's getting boring around here. Maybe we need another thread that says "I shoot 223 for deer", or "I shoot fawns".


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Haaa I opened this with the intention of saying "yes if he is 25 yards or under, facing you, and you shoot him dead center just above the eyes".


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I had software upgrade and couldn't log in for a couple weeks. For better or worse, I'm back!
Lots of gophers in our back yard, This post might be more appropriate on the suppressor thread, but I did see a 3 legged yote about 100 yards from my back window the other nite! Now if he comes back........
Of course he'd have to be under 25 yards and facing me, perfectly still....... :x


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Of course he'd have to be under 25 yards and facing me, perfectly still....... :x


Yup that's it. Nothing else will work. :rollin:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

habitat,

I'd seriously consider deleting some of your post. People from all over do read this stuff. Just trying to be helpful. Edit; Thanks man!

devildog,

You do know that 17's just don't kill coyotes right... 

Not a lot of guys out shooting coyotes this time of year. Which is good i guess.

Just FYI, 
Coyote pups have currently dropped and are between 1-3 weeks old depending on location and age of the adult female. Located a den on Tuesday that were between 2-3 days old. Just some useful knowledge, or maybe some useless knowledge, depending on your perogitive.

xdeano


----------



## devildogg (Nov 21, 2009)

This is weird I never wrote the stuff about the shooting does with 223 or fawns I know this because I never use punctuation I'm always on my iPhone someone hacked me. I wrote the first part about the 17 hmr but not the second part.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

devildogg said:


> This is weird I never wrote the stuff about the shooting does with 223 or fawns I know this because I never use punctuation I'm always on my iPhone someone hacked me. I wrote the first part about the 17 hmr but not the second part.


Sorry that was me. I thought I hit quote, and I guess I hit edit. We had a post about 223 and fawns that went for years. I moderate so that's how this happened. That's twice now in ten years. I hope you don't get as ticked as the first guy I accidentally did this to.


----------



## devildogg (Nov 21, 2009)

Hahaha no problem!!! I got pretty thick skin.


----------

